# Just have to share this



## NIKKID (Jun 5, 2011)

Uber cute picture of my boy Nefer and his brother Harri. You'd need a heart of stone not to be turned soppy by this...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

your right, They sure are cute:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwww gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Awwwwww kitties!!!!!! So cute :smile:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwww really cute


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

I call this state ROGOR MORTIS!!!! LOL it's usually when my boys been out all day playing in the garden and then they sleep stiff LOL


Very cute


----------



## NIKKID (Jun 5, 2011)

saxa21 said:


> I call this state ROGOR MORTIS!!!! LOL it's usually when my boys been out all day playing in the garden and then they sleep stiff LOL
> 
> Very cute


These two are like that - run and run until they make your head spin and then it is as if someone's hit the off switch on the remote control and down they both go. I wish I could bottle their energy, mix it with some Red Bull and I'd make a fortune.


----------

